# tagliatelle ai/con i frutti di mare



## stevenvh

"Tagliatelle *con *frutti di mare"
o
"Tagliatelle *ai *frutti di mare",
quale è preferito?


----------



## MünchnerFax

A me piace di più _tagliatelle ai frutti di mare_.

(A proposito, _tagliatelle con *i*_ / _co*i* frutti di mare._  )


----------



## Mariano50

Personalmente le preferisco anch'io "ai frutti di mare", ma ti assicuro che oggi, visto dalla Germania piovosa, non mi farebbe una grinza assaporarle "coi frutti di mare" 
Servus!


----------



## Lello4ever

Ai frutti di mare sicuramente.


----------



## Eva Maria

Lello4ever said:


> Ai frutti di mare sicuramente.


 
Steven,

D'accordo con tutti!

Penso che "ai frutti di mare" rende l'impressione d'avere più quantità di frutti di mare nell piatto che "con frutti di mare", che sembra soltanto un accompagnamento.

EM


----------



## MünchnerFax

Eva Maria said:


> Penso che "ai frutti di mare" rend*a* (meglio: *dia*) l'impressione d'avere più *una maggior* quantità di frutti di mare nell piatto che "con frutti di mare", che sembra soltanto un accompagnamento *contorno*.


Un paio di correzioni. 
Mi raccomando: in italiano, dopo _pensare_ e _credere_, sempre il congiuntivo.


----------



## gabrigabri

stevenvh said:


> "Tagliatelle *con *frutti di mare"
> o
> "Tagliatelle *ai *frutti di mare",
> quale è preferito?




Se vuoi scriverla all'italiana scrivi "ai frutti".

Se lo scrivi per un menù in un ristorante all'estero.... "coi frutti".

Qui a Vienna si legge ovunque! Con la panna, con i fungi, ecc


----------



## Eva Maria

MünchnerFax said:


> Un paio di correzioni.
> Mi raccomando: in italiano, dopo _pensare_ e _credere_, sempre il congiuntivo.


 
MF,

Oh, grazie per le correzioni! 

Il mio italiano è lontano di essere perfetto! E poi, è sabato!

EM


----------



## Cristina.

Attenzione! è lontano *da* essere perfetto (è un errore che commettono spesso gli spagnoli) 
Per quanto mi è stato detto, gelato al limone/ spaghetti ai funghi sarebbe un calco del francese.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cristina. said:


> Attenzione! è lontano *dall'* essere perfetto (è un errore che commettono spesso gli spagnoli)
> Per quanto mi è stato detto, gelato al limone/ spaghetti ai funghi sarebbe un calco del francese.


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie per la correzione. Prendo nota!


----------



## pomar

Francese o no, l'uso normale è "*ai*", cioè quello che puoi trovare in un libro di ricette o nel menu di un ristorante. Ma si può dire tranquillamente *con*, *con i* e* coi*: nessuno dei tre modi è sbagliato, né suonerebbe particolarmente strano.
Al contrario di Cristina, se proprio vogliamo vedere una differenza di quantità, vedo più sguarnito il piatto *ai frutti di mare . *Come il gelato alla fragola (che può avere solo polverina) o il gelato con fragola (che deve avere per forza pezzi di frutta)!


----------



## federicoft

MünchnerFax said:


> Un paio di correzioni.
> Mi raccomando: in italiano, dopo _pensare_ e _credere_, sempre il congiuntivo.



No, non sempre. 
Se si è proprio certi di quel che si vuol dire e il pensare/supporre/etc è solo un verbo gentile per introdurre il proprio pensiero, si può utilizzare l'indicativo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Obiezione accolta. Riformulo, vostro onore. 

Mi raccomando: in italiano, dopo _pensare_ e _credere_ con il significato di _supporre_, sempre il congiuntivo, a differenza dello spagnolo che in questi casi prende l'indicativo nelle frasi positive.


----------



## pomar

Ma siete sicuri che si possa usare l'indicativo? A me suona strano...


----------



## federicoft

pomar said:


> Ma siete sicuri che si possa usare l'indicativo? A me suona strano...



 Allor surse a la vista scoperchiata 
un'ombra, lungo questa, infino al mento: 
credo che s'era in ginocchie levata.  

_(Dante, Inferno, X, 52) 


_


----------



## pomar

Esempi più recenti....?
Dante, vabbè, ma nota un po':

Allor *surse* *a la* vista scoperchiata 
un'ombra, lungo questa, *infino* al mento: 
credo che s'era in *ginocchie* levata.


----------



## Eva Maria

pomar said:


> .
> Al contrario di Cristina, se proprio vogliamo vedere una differenza di quantità, vedo più sguarnito il piatto *ai frutti di mare . *Come il gelato alla fragola (che può avere solo polverina) o il gelato con fragola (che deve avere per forza pezzi di frutta)!


 
Car@ pomar!

L'idea - buona o cattiva - fu mia, non di Cristina! Non pensi a me per niente, buaaaaaaa!

Ma non sono d'accordo con te. Il caso di un piatto "ai/con pesce, carni,..." penso che è completamente diverso da un gelato che è "fatto di...". Per esempio, una insalata ai frutti di mare e una insalata con frutti di mare. La prima è composta di frutti di mare e un pò di lattuga, la seconda porta lattuga o verdure, legume, ecc., e anche frutti di mare.

Eva Maria


----------



## Mariano50

Cara Eva Maria,
sinceramente la lattuga non ce la vedo, neppure le verdure e legumi!!
Penso che si discuta della versione italiana standard, insomma, quella che non prevede neppure il parmigiano
Se continuiamo così, le tagliatelle vanno in sciopero, e poi si vede cosa resta! 
Qui in Germania esistono le due versioni ai/coi; servito viene sempre lo stesso piatto: tagliatelle con *sopra *una salsa ai/coi frutti di mare.
Saludos


----------



## federicoft

pomar said:


> Allor *surse* *a la* vista scoperchiata
> un'ombra, lungo questa, *infino* al mento:
> credo che s'era in *ginocchie* levata.



Ma nessuna di queste espressioni è sbagliata. Surse viene attestato come poetico, infino come letterario e ginocchie poetico.
In tutti i casi non volevo dimostrare alcunché. È un fatto che l'uso del congiuntivo non _è_ (o non _sia_?) assoluto e indiscutibile come può essere una formula matematica, che sempre o giusta o sbagliata. Considerazioni di gusto personale, contesto, semantica e registro linguistico offrono tutti dei discreti margini di movimento.


----------



## pomar

Caro Mariano, non prendertela con EvaMaria! Non stava parlando più di tagliatelle, ma di insalata!

Evamaria, da noi un'insalata quasi completamente composta di frutti di mare, è un'insalata *di* frutti di mare . L'uso di *a *è più normale nei nomi di ricette, l'uso di  *con* è  meno specialistico, ma è normale; in ogni caso, in senso generale, non c'è realmente nessuna differenza rispetto alla percentuale della materia. Però nel caso di gelato, marmellata, bibite varie se dici *a *(alla, ai, ecc,) potrebbe intendersi come _aromatizzato a...

_federicoft, neanche a me piacciono le regole come dogmi, però nel caso specifico ti chiedevo un esempio della lingua attuale.  Non mi sembra che, parlando di tagliatelle con una persona che sta imparando l'italiano, le dobbiamo parlare con il modello del 1300 o con un linguaggio poetico.


----------



## federicoft

pomar said:


> federicoft, neanche a me piacciono le regole come dogmi, però nel caso specifico ti chiedevo un esempio della lingua attuale.  Non mi sembra che, parlando di tagliatelle con una persona che sta imparando l'italiano, le dobbiamo parlare con il modello del 1300 o con un linguaggio poetico.


*Cipputi:, L'Italia di Cipputi (2005) pag 212:
- Come classe operaia ci snobbano alla grande, Cip. 
- Te l'avevo avvertito, Lambrazzi, che se ci facevano entrare al club era per criticarci i calzini.

*Va bene il 2005?


----------



## pomar

Grande annata, Cip !!!


----------



## Eva Maria

pomar said:


> Caro Mariano, non prendertela con EvaMaria! Non stava parlando più di tagliatelle, ma di insalata!
> 
> Evamaria, da noi un'insalata quasi completamente composta di frutti di mare, è un'insalata *di* frutti di mare . L'uso di *a *è più normale nei nomi di ricette, l'uso di *con* è meno specialistico, ma è normale; in ogni caso, in senso generale, non c'è realmente nessuna differenza rispetto alla percentuale della materia. Però nel caso di gelato, marmellata, bibite varie se dici *a *(alla, ai, ecc,) potrebbe intendersi come _aromatizzato a..._
> 
> federicoft, neanche a me piacciono le regole come dogmi, però nel caso specifico ti chiedevo un esempio della lingua attuale. Non mi sembra che, parlando di tagliatelle con una persona che sta imparando l'italiano, le dobbiamo parlare con il modello del 1300 o con un linguaggio poetico.


 
Jajajajaja, grazie, Pomar! Non sarà che Mariano preferisce le tagliatelle all'insalata???

Naturalmente! Ho dimenticato "di frutti di mare". Ma se diciamo "tagliatelle di frutti mare", si può pensare che la pasta in questione è confezionata con frutti di mare e non soltanto accompagnata ai/con/di frutti di mare?

EM


----------



## pomar

Certo! (per tutte e due le cose)

Comunque per il momento queste tagliatelle (*di* frutti di mare) non esistono, che io sappia, però ci sono quelle *al* nero di seppia (ma sono sempre *al*, anche se sono impastate *col* nero di seppia)!


----------



## e.ma

e "tagliatelle *sotto* frutti di mare"?


----------



## Lello4ever

e.ma said:


> e "tagliatelle *sotto* frutti di mare"?


 
Assolutamente no.


----------

